# 2015 Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

This year's 45th Annual Hargreaves Family Fishing Rodeo will be held over Fathers Day Weekend as always- June 12-14, 2015 at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. This is a *Family Friendly Event!* Watch here and at http://www.billhargreavesfishingrodeo.com/ for more details as we get closer!


----------



## psuflorida (Jun 22, 2009)

Actually the dates are June 19-21 2015. New prize category for the Open Division anglers too: the 'Big Four'. Aggregate weight of tuna, dolphin, king mac and wahoo. $1000 to the winner. See the website for details. Captain's Meeting Thursday June 18th at GLYC 6-9PM.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

What I already put PTO in for 12th through 14th?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Crap... I do have the dates wrong in the original post, and I can't edit it. Please note that the dates are the 19th through the 21st of June, with Captains meeting on the 18th.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the poster


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

All good work changed it for me


----------

